# British Extracting Co. Ltd. Hull -August 2008



## Bunk3r (Aug 6, 2008)

This silo was built in the early 20th century for the purpose of storing Oilseeds such as Linseed and Cottonseed, which were later crushed for their oils, with the remaining residue used in cattle meal. It has laid derelict on the bank of the river Hull since the 1970's. 

Spillers Mill in Hull has gone, Hull's Rank Hovis Mill is going, fortunately this one should be staying as it holds grade II listed status with English Heritage.












Picture of some of the equipment in the adjoining building (nearest the River) I think this building is where the seed was crushed:





This picture is of the silo attic showing the tops of some of the 66 (apparently, I didn’t count them) vertical shafts which held the seed. 





Fred Dibnah said “Anybody who destroys anything made of stone should be prosecuted. It is not all beautiful, but it took a man all day to make one stone”. Good stonework is largely a thing of the past, especially the placing of good stone work in places few will see, like this watertower on top of the silo, seeing the extra bits like that make the ascent to the top even more worthwhile.





The floor in one of the warehouses on the BE site is the craziest wooden floor I have ever seen, the expanding of the wood has caused some serious buckling. 




rest of my pictures from the day on my photobucket (and all my best pics on my Flickr))


----------



## phill.d (Aug 6, 2008)

I seen your flickr set mate. The night visit really payed off for you. Some great pics there.


----------



## Neosea (Aug 6, 2008)

Impressive building. Thanks for the photo's.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 7, 2008)

Bunk3r said:


> Fred Dibnah said “Anybody who destroys anything made of stone should be prosecuted. It is not all beautiful, but it took a man all day to make one stone”.



There's an underground stone quarry just up the coast from me and on the tour we were told that not only did it take all day to carve out one piece, but if it broke when they hauled it out, then the cutter didn't get paid...serious loss of a day's work and wages! 
That's a fabulous mill, Bunk3r. Great to see some of the equipment still there too. Good stuff!


----------



## King Al (Aug 7, 2008)

Great find Bunk3r, the floor does looks a little dodgy well done for climing to the top


----------



## Bunk3r (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## BigLoada (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow that first shot is brilliant. That building is terrifying! Looks like something out of Metropolis. What a great place.


----------



## Virusman26 (Aug 17, 2008)

You've got some great shots on the flickr site. I'd love to see this building for myself. Amazing scale!!!!


----------



## Squirrelking (Aug 17, 2008)

Bunk3r said:


> Fred Dibnah said “Anybody who destroys anything made of stone should be prosecuted. It is not all beautiful, but it took a man all day to make one stone”.




Lol, twofaced git used to burn down chineys 

But yeah, very true.

Don't hold out too much hope for it though, they destroyed the Granary Silo's in Glasgow that were about the same age to make way for houses


----------



## Squirrell911 (Aug 17, 2008)

I bet you had fun up those ladders we did when we did it in November


----------



## Bunk3r (Aug 17, 2008)

Squirrell911 said:


> I bet you had fun up those ladders we did when we did it in November



haha yeah an internal staircase would have been nice.


----------



## sqwasher (Aug 18, 2008)

Reaaly good pics bunk3r-specially the night shots!


----------



## freebird (Aug 18, 2008)

Great pics and wow what a building! Looks like a building from the Judge Dread comics!


----------



## cactusmelba (Dec 22, 2008)

Excellent report sir, on an excellent building..

a few extra pics from a couple of recent re-visits to this place.. love it!

reflections in a puddle of the battered roof





the (even more) buckling floor. like a skate park!





rays of sun cutting through the gloom





the ghost of a building





my first ever zoom burst!





bunk3r on top of things





the roof and water tower





black and white bunk3r





black and white me





spot the police chopper..


----------



## Bunk3r (Dec 27, 2008)

Heres the photo I took whilst cactusmelba was taking the picture of me:





and heres another of the staircase:




both shot on film on the zenit.


----------

